# Check out this fly -



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Check out the spider I tied last week - whaddya think?


----------



## DavidT (Feb 3, 2006)

Sure looks real. Let us know if it fools the fish?


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Now that looks good.


----------



## justin (Oct 26, 2005)

I have a Fly Tier magazine that tells how to make a spider just like yours. I tied the spider, but it took to long to want to fish with. So I keep it on a picture frame in my house, looks real.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Wow, a very impressive fly... it does look like it took a long time. Let us know how it does if you fish it. Almost looks too good to use!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I'll probably tie a few simpler ones for fishun'.
Girlfriend took that one to keep!
Yup- I got the basics from last month's Fly Tier Magazine.


----------



## wackyworm (May 1, 2004)

Thats to cool! Thought it was fake (meaning real, at first look) I guess thats the idea huh. Nice job. What species would be the target? Probably many I'm sure, but what was your target species? Are the legs stiff? Will it ride high? You still got plenty of cold weather, you should make some for us!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

that is crazy! nice job


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i was trying to make one yesterday. but i dont know how to do it. i used a glu gun but it truned out very nasty looking. that is a sweet fly though


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll take you for steelhead with that FANTASTIC looking Spider and watch as the grown man cries when Rocky claims another fly.
All jokes aside, that is terrific but I just don't have the skill to produce something like that.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey Peple - No Glue gun.
The body is deer hair overwrapperd with thread - the deer hair is what 
gives it flotation. The legs are 20# mono for the first two leg joints, with
6# mono glued unto the ends ofthe heavier line with a lil drop of super glue.
Then the whole topside and legs are touched up with a brown marker and coated with
head cement.
For fishing, I'll leave off the lil 6# test part of the legs - I don'think the fish'll care that
much. 
I was thinking bluegill & bass would eat this thing up.....


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Awesome job looks GREAT !!!


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Looks great! Let us know how it casts. I've got a funny feeling it's going to spin a lot.


----------



## spinfisher (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm impressed. Will he stand on the surface?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

that thing is sweet but i took a closer liik at it and cant tell were the deer hair is. my goal is to make onne by the end of the year


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Peple - I started by wrapping the deer hair on the hook into the rough shape of the
body, and then totally covering it with thread, so you can't really see it, but it's there.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

ok did u use mono line for the body or is it all thread


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Peple, the only mono is the legs.
If you e-mail your regular mailing address, I'll sendyou the recipe/directions for the fly.


----------

